# Breeding flightless fruit flies?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been searching over here in australia for flightless fruit flies with no luck, they are around i know that but i cant seem to find any, even contacting universities have came up with nothing so i want to know about breeding my own as i was told that a percentage do hatch with the mutated wings and it may be possible to breed my own that way. Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

well you can do that in theory but an easier alternative is to stun the flies with a heavy dusting of calcium or vits and then just put them in the tank i have done this before when i messed up my cultures and i ended up getting fliers
-scotty


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i was thinking that but whats the easiest way to remove them from the culture. Say a bottle lid in and pop them in the fridge then remove the bottle lid full of sleeping flies?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Who did you ask at the universities? Biology and ecology professors often use flightless fruitflies in the classroom, in the United States at least. Or ask who the professor's biological supplier is, because biological supply companies often have bugs as well.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree, talk to other people at the university because I am a biology student in canada and when my cultures crash I always pick more up at school. They always seem to have at least a few cultures going.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Until you can find them, just pop your fliers in the fridge for about 10 minutes. Pop the whole culture in there, then sprinkle some out and dust them.
Doug


----------

